# Best FAT LOSS supplement



## HardTrainer (Jun 6, 2005)

whats the best fat loss sumplement you can buy legal.


----------



## marijuana (Jun 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

Trimax


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2005)

i agree


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 7, 2005)

The legality of Trimax is debatable. I'd say clen is more effective if we are counting grey area stuff. Melting Point might turn out to be better, but not without sides. Of course, they all have sides.


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2005)

you think melting point will have sides?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> i agree



If you agree, why not buy some trimax rather then send me emails begging for Melting Point?


----------



## brogers (Jun 7, 2005)

From the write up and studies with the theorized active's melting point's "side effects" will be most desireable.  Such as, improved lipid profile.  And I believe I saw one study with what some believe to be the active that said rats treated with it lived longer than their counterparts by a factor of 2.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 8, 2005)

this right here is the best ever   

http://www.nitetrim.com/


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 8, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> you think melting point will have sides?


It is possible that the only negative side could be extra body heat. I don't know, as I haven't tried it.


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> If you agree, why not buy some trimax rather then send me emails begging for Melting Point?



cause I want to try melting point so I can brag about how great it is on threads like these.


----------



## redspy (Jun 8, 2005)

It will be awesome if MP works.  I can't wait to see the results of the presale.  No doubt some will eat 2 square yards of pizza a day and complain it doesn't work....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 8, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> It will be awesome if MP works.  I can't wait to see the results of the presale.  No doubt some will eat 2 square yards of pizza a day and complain it doesn't work....



Of course.

And yeah, I have been hot as hell lately.


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2005)

I feel ya Tp, women tell me all the time that I am hot


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 9, 2005)

I personally haven't use it, but my friend did and he recommends Hydroxycut


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

I would say a good diet and a great workout program!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I feel ya Tp, women tell me all the time that I am hot



I get the sense that you could be literally on fire and no right minded female would think you are hot.


----------



## brogers (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would say a good diet and a great workout program!


Why don't you re-read the title of the thread.  Obviously that is key, but this is about the "best fat loss SUPPLEMENT."


----------



## topolo (Jun 9, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I get the sense that you could be literally on fire and no right minded female would think you are hot.



who said they had to be right minded?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm an ActivaTe tester... can I become a Melting Point tester, too? I mean, MP testing MP sounds just right 

 And if you want a good "legal" fat loss supplement other than MP, ThermalRage is good.


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Why don't you re-read the title of the thread.  Obviously that is key, but this is about the "best fat loss SUPPLEMENT."



Sorry I can't read


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 9, 2005)

artem1985il said:
			
		

> I personally haven't use it, but my friend did and he recommends Hydroxycut


LIAR
Either you were trying to be funny or that is the worst spam I have ever seen. Your frined didn't try melting point and suggest hydroxycut.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 9, 2005)

artem1985il said:
			
		

> I personally haven't use it, but my friend did and he recommends Hydroxycut


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## darkt (Jun 15, 2005)

so which is it melting point or trimax or is there another contender


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 15, 2005)

In fairness, will I truly believe Melting Point will stand alone, the jury is still out until we get more real world results.


----------



## darkt (Jun 15, 2005)

is melting point for sale though i did a search on bulknutions and other online supplement stores and i couldn't find it


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 15, 2005)

We had a very small sale directly through our website.  It should be in customers hands next week, so we will know more soon.

Another 1000 bottles will be up for sale at the end of the month.


----------



## darkt (Jun 15, 2005)

cool, whats the actual name of the supplement just "Melting Point" n how much is it


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2005)

artem1985il said:
			
		

> I personally haven't use it, but my friend did and he recommends Hydroxycut



Anyone that buys MuscleTech products is an ass muncher!


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Anyone that buys MuscleTech products is an ass muncher!


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> cool, whats the actual name of the supplement just "Melting Point" n how much is it



I heard the msrp was 3 bottles for $9.95 with free shipping


----------



## darkt (Jun 15, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I heard the msrp was 3 bottles for $9.95 with free shipping






wow that pretty cheap you sure thats righti searched online and i found 1 bottle for $64.99


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I heard the msrp was 3 bottles for $9.95 with free shipping



  

That'll be the day!


----------



## darkt (Jun 17, 2005)

where can i find Melting Point


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2005)

www.designersupps.com

Will have a limited availability at the end of the month only 1000 bottles


----------



## darkt (Jun 17, 2005)

wow $65 is it really worth it.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> wow $65 is it really worth it.



That's the $million dollar question, according to the paperwork it's worth it. But we won't know until feedback comes in from 1st batch.


----------



## darkt (Jun 17, 2005)

how long will that be


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

probably another month to 2 months.


----------



## darkt (Jun 17, 2005)

dang thats too long
ill guess ill be one of the guinea pigs for it. i need to have a 6 pack for greece in JULY


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

I ought to make a t-shirt 

Head of Iron Mag-Labs had this to say: 





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Anyone that buys MuscleTech products is an ass muncher!


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

>



Yeah, fine. It was SPAM and I really don't have any friends


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2005)

Next batch of MP will be $55.  It will likely go on sale at the end of the month, and not ship until 2-3 weeks after that.


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ephedrine HCL, Green tea, and caffeine.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jun 21, 2005)

Care to ship me a bottle of Melting Point for "testing" purposes.

 I'll make sure to spread the word of how well it works to everyone @ the gym...  bring you...  LOTS of business.


----------



## darkt (Jun 25, 2005)

im trying to buy some but all out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2005)

We will have another batch for sale within the next two weeks.


----------



## darkt (Jul 11, 2005)

wow this shit must be THE SHIT cause its been like amonth now and i havent been able to get any.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 12, 2005)

Next batch will be available for PRE-SALE on Friday.


----------

